# Will I die?



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Anytime you work in a dusty environment you should wear a mask.


----------



## thesmackdown (May 17, 2010)

XSleeper said:


> Anytime you work in a dusty environment you should wear a mask.


Vermiculite insulation likely is cross contaminated with asbestos.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

You wanted practical advice. People may eventually die from long term asbestos exposure. Or they may die from something else, which is far more likely.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

How old is the house? More modern Vermiculite produced after 1990 is asbestos free. 
See attached link:








Protect Your Family from Asbestos-Contaminated Vermiculite Insulation | US EPA


What to do if you suspect that you might have vermiculite insulation from Libby, Montana.




www.epa.gov





When I worked in heavy industry, one of my duties was a Asbestos abatement supervisor. My crews and I had to go through extensive training in Asbestos containment and abatement.
The thing about Asbestos when it is disturbed, it contaminates everything. This would mean your complete house if you have central air.
If you disturb the Vermiculite and it drops into the room, consider the whole room contaminated.


----------



## thesmackdown (May 17, 2010)

Old man here said:


> How old is the house? More modern Vermiculite produced after 1990 is asbestos free.
> See attached link:
> 
> 
> ...


It was built in 1929.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

thesmackdown said:


> It was built in 1929.


The product from one supplier had asbestos, have it tested so you know for sure. 
Some instructions on how to gather samples
How to Take a Vermiculite Sample | Pinchin Ltd.


----------



## APA (Jul 13, 2018)

Were there mass fatalities of every single person who installed that stuff? No. Also, I would look into those "can-less" recessed lights. I put them in my closets.


----------



## APA (Jul 13, 2018)

thesmackdown said:


> Our house has vermiculite insulation in the attic. I haven't had it tested so don't know if it's contaminated - and I have read it's easy to get a false negative. It should be removed.
> 
> That said, I am in the middle of a kitchen remodel and want to put in a couple can lights.
> 
> ...


 Also, you will get advice here that equates to razing your house and building from scratch.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

If it has asbestos (or you are going to assume it does) to minimize the risk you need to* take precautions so that no one inhales the airborne fibers*. Anything cloth or otherwise able to trap fibers should be kept out of the work area, or sealed in a plastic bag and disposed of as hazardous waste (to protect sanitation workers). Hard and impermeable surfaces should be cleaned after everything's had a chance to settle. Again, for the safety of others, seal up the cleaning cloths and dispose of as hazardous waste.

I recommend taping plastic sheeting around you and the light locations, wearing a slick-finished jacket, pants, etc. or clothing you plan on throwing away anyway. 

From what I understand, washing the fibers out of clothing is typically unsuccessful.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

APA said:


> Were there mass fatalities of every single person who installed that stuff? No. Also, I would look into those "can-less" recessed lights. I put them in my closets.


I agree with you there. A lot of it depends on your genetic make up as well, I guess.
I worked in maintenance in the Aluminum industry with asbestos insulated furnaces and asbestos insulated steam lines for 36 years. Also a smoker.
In the 70's we didn't take precautions about asbestos abatement at all. That didn't come into play until the early 80's.
I'm still here and in good health at almost 70 years old. Retired in 2013.
Many of the people I worked with are long gone from the effects of the same working conditions.
Kind of like the lottery I guess.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

HotRodx10 said:


> If it has asbestos (or you are going to assume it does) to minimize the risk you need to* take precautions so that no one inhales the airborne fibers*. Anything cloth or otherwise able to trap fibers should be kept out of the work area, or sealed in a plastic bag and disposed of as hazardous waste (to protect sanitation workers). Hard and impermeable surfaces should be cleaned after everything's had a chance to settle. Again, for the safety of others, seal up the cleaning cloths and dispose of as hazardous waste.
> 
> I recommend taping plastic sheeting around you and the light locations, wearing a slick-finished jacket, pants, etc. or clothing you plan on throwing away anyway.
> 
> From what I understand, washing the fibers out of clothing is typically unsuccessful.


If you are going to go this route, wear a hooded Tyvek suit, get a spray bottle full of water and wet everything down as you work. This includes your suit, the plastic, the floors, etc. Keep everything misted during your work so it doesn't dry out. Don't forget to wear your respirator.
Spray everything down again before you bag it up. Keep your Tyvek suit misted as well while you work.
Take everything outside and remove your Tyvek suit outside and bag it up with the other stuff.
Oh, I forgot to mention, wear undies and a tee shirt under your Tyvek suit. Don't want to get busted for indecent exposure.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Old man here said:


> If you are going to go this route, wear a hooded Tyvek suit, get a spray bottle full of water and wet everything down as you work. This includes your suit, the plastic, the floors, etc. Keep everything misted during your work so it doesn't dry out. Don't forget to wear your respirator.
> Spray everything down again before you bag it up. Keep your Tyvek suit misted as well while you work.
> Take everything outside and remove your Tyvek suit outside and bag it up with the other stuff.
> Oh, I forgot to mention, wear undies and a tee shirt under your Tyvek suit. Don't want to get busted for indecent exposure.


Good advice!


----------

